# my new aquascapes



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi there, hae not been here for a few weeks as i opened the first planted tanks shop in israel. we r doing aquascapes and selling plants (even rare ones) and all their needs now. 
its not my main job, but i realy like it.
here are a few aquascapes from the shop:














































some emereged mosses









plants for sale


















one of our first customers


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Congratulations MorB -- everything looks very nice!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Tanks look great 
I have one questions though.......what kind of lighting are you using???


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I never really knew how people grew hairgrass like the 1st pic. Do you trim it or what? I always have many clumps of poop or algae on my grass so it makes it look unsighty.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

You're off to a great start !!!

L'Shanah Tovah Tikatevu

André


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Vast improvement, mor b! 

Do not forget to enter some of these in the APC Aquascaping Contest and help represent your country. I especially like the first tank and the second tank with the silver angelfish.

Keep up the good work,

Carlos


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for sharing... You must be proud of the new shop... Congrats


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very nice and congratulations on the shop!

Where do you get those lights? I've been looking for lights like that, especially small ones, in Europe but haven't found yet. Are they T5s?

Also did anyone notice the Tetra CO2 Depot spray cans in one of the pics? I didn't even know they still made those!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys
1. we trim the eleocharis weekly and vacumm it once a month. 
2. all tanks are lighted by T5's - all made by my brother
here is a link of how he makes it
http://www.freshreef.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3507&KW=T5

3. and all co2 equipments made and decorated by me. here are a few pics


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That glassware is so beautiful, Mor b, I sure wish you were over here!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

, Piscesgirl if u need anything i can help u by sending u . i will trade my glasswork for a few rare species of plants or other goods i cant buy here.
by the way - i started it here only because i couldnt get stuff like it here in israel...


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Laith said:


> Also did anyone notice the Tetra CO2 Depot spray cans in one of the pics? I didn't even know they still made those!


Tetra have just introduced their depot to the UK (and obviously Israel as well) but I wasn't aware that they had sold it before. Maybe they have just re-branded it?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thank you Mor b -- I'll have to keep that in mind. I'm having trouble right now because my mail is being stolen


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

mor b said:


> , Piscesgirl if u need anything i can help u by sending u . i will trade my glasswork for a few rare species of plants or other goods i cant buy here.
> by the way - i started it here only because i couldnt get stuff like it here in israel...


Would you be interested in selling any of the glass ware to me? I run Aqua Essentials and feel the Lily pipes could do really well. Any idea of prices?

Email: [email protected]


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

fish7days said:


> You're off to a great start !!!
> 
> L'Shanah Tovah Tikatevu
> 
> André


thanks andre - u too and happy sucot 

laith - u can pm me and i can help u there

aquaessentials - thanks for asking. i think we should continue in a pm


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh, so thats how people keep hairgrass like that. i've never trimmed it before but then again, its never been aboe 2''. A lot of my hairgrass is dying and I don't know why. Maybe it just needs a trim.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

trim it often and vacumm the substrate once in a month or so. from my experience ADA AQUASOIL is doing graet job to eleocharis (so does red sea flora base and elos terra) . if u dont have some soft substrate go for other foreground plant


----------



## thatguy (Oct 16, 2005)

nice glasswork!
ever think about selling it via the web and allowing overseas people to buy it?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Very Nice! Better than anyplace that's available to me  . You could probably do an online buisness just selling generic lily pipes and those beautiful handmade diffusers. It's very nice work. I have no clue as to what goes into making those, but I am very impressed! =D>


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

mor b said:


> aquaessentials - thanks for asking. i think we should continue in a pm


Yes please or email [email protected]


----------



## Kamla (Oct 14, 2005)

mor b said:


>


Very nice...
wish i could buy stuff like that...
BTW what is the above thing used for..
and how does the co2 round, round thing work..

Thanks


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

It's a "co2 indicator." As co2 gas from the tank diffuses with the air bubble trapped in the "U-bell," the co2 content of the bubble diffuses with the reagent inside the little round part. It takes a little while, but it's fairly effective in measuring co2 in the tank. Azoo makes a similar, smaller, chearper version. See here:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4608&N=2004+113779

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&wrap=ShopADG

Here's a little excript from an article I found off the internet explaining how the indicator reagent (usually bromothymol blue) reacts to carbon dioxide in the water (it was written as and experiment).

_Bromothymol blue is an acid-base indicator. It is blue in basic and neutral solutions. It gradually turns to green and yellow as acidity increases. Our water was yellow in the end, which means it was an acid. What do you think made our water turn to an acid? What did we add to the water? When we blew or spoke into the water we added our breath. Our breath contains carbon dioxide. The carbon dioxide reacted with the water to create an acid. What do you think this reaction was?

H2O (l) + CO2 (g) --------> H2CO3 (l)

The carbon dioxide created carbonic acid. This reaction occurs all of the time._

I hope this helps explain it to you


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi mor b

Very nice looking tanks and plants, thanks for sharing. Ever plan on extending to Canada? =)


----------



## JimM (Aug 26, 2005)

Very beautiful tanks mor b!!


----------



## Kamla (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks Dewmazz...
I grt it now.. kool..


----------

